# Finish Kare #1000P



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm thinking of buying Finish Kare #1000P (thanks guys on the i'm bored thread:thumb

I have Colly 915 on the car at the moment, should I take this off before applying FK?

I'm also thinking of getting Zaino Z-8 to put over FK, good combo?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Skyliner34 said:


> I'm thinking of buying Finish Kare #1000P (thanks guys on the i'm bored thread:thumb
> 
> I have Colly 915 on the car at the moment, should I take this off before applying FK?
> 
> I'm also thinking of getting Zaino Z-8 to put over FK, good combo?


That aside, how are you getting on with the snooper s4?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

You don't really need Z8 over 1000P - it won't add much durability wise but will add slickness. However, FK425 will add just as much slickness, is half the price, you get twice the amount and it's easier to use!

1000P is a sealant, so ideally you want strip your protection back and start again - generally selants won't both too well to wax, that said, I have mine sat on top of SN > 476 > Red Mist > 1000P > FK425, but obviously I can't comment yet if durability is compromised.

I think to get the best out of it, you might as well cleanse your paint, but I'd avoid oily cleaners like Lime Prime Lite. FK do their own cleaner #205 from memory.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Really good thanks, easy to use, fast satellite search times, well happy. Is it better than RA?, I would say, exactly the same :thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

RussZS said:


> You don't really need Z8 over 1000P - it won't add much durability wise but will add slickness. However, FK425 will add just as much slickness, is half the price, you get twice the amount and it's easier to use!
> 
> 1000P is a sealant, so ideally you want strip your protection back and start again - generally selants won't both too well to wax, that said, I have mine sat on top of SN > 476 > Red Mist > 1000P > FK425, but obviously I can't comment yet if durability is compromised.
> 
> I think to get the best out of it, you might as well cleanse your paint, but I'd avoid oily cleaners like Lime Prime Lite. FK do their own cleaner #205 from memory.


Ah right thanks :thumb:

By using Z8 I thought I would add more depth and shine, does FK425 give the same looks as Z8?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I think it's comparable looks wise - biggest difference is Z8 is a sealant, where as 425 is a QD, so adds little durability wise.

These are just my initial observations - worth waiting for bigpikle etc to add their views.

The Optimum QD seems to be very highly rated too.

Also, have a look over on Autopia at Finish Kare - some seriously impressed people


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanks :thumb:

Is Optimun QD made by FK?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Skyliner34 said:


> Really good thanks, easy to use, fast satellite search times, well happy. Is it better than RA?, no I would say, exactly the same :thumb:
> 
> Heh heh, thanks for that :thumb: When I bro got his Scirroco, VW had called him and said that he is due a free RA 9000 navigator, once it arrived I was very impressed with it, and annoyed that the subscription is the same as the RA pro, however you get TMF and sat nav too plus gprs updates. Next time round I will get the Snooper Syrius or similar :thumb:
> 
> But back to your query, ideally you want to strip any previous coatings back to get the true finish from the products applied , up to yet though I cannot understand the logic in topping up a fine wax with something else, whatever I have applied to my car I have been pleased with :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Skyliner34 said:


> Thanks :thumb:
> 
> Is Optimun QD made by FK?


Nope, Optimum is a different brand

I think this is it:

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/optimum-formula-p-167.html

Or maybe:

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/optimum-optiseal-p-333.html

Damon... help!?


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Cheers for your help guys :thumb:

Which would you choose, Optimum, 425 or Z-8?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I think he uses this http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/optimum-instant-detailer-gloss-enhancer-32oz-p-350.html


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Nope, Optimum is a different brand
> 
> I think this is it:
> 
> ...





RosswithaOCD said:


> I think he uses this http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/optimum-instant-detailer-gloss-enhancer-32oz-p-350.html


Will use 2 stop Helping me spent money, Your get as bad a Bigpikle. 
Gordon.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Ohh, which one which one, choices choices! :thumb: :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm going to get some too... we need bigpikle here!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

This is also very good it gives be two weeks solid protection http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/four-star-ultimate-paint-protection-spray-p-264.html


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

The thing is, with FK1000P, the durability is awesome anyway, so it's not like you need to add anything. The other consideration is the 'anti static' properties that FK425 has to offer. This, coupled with its slickness, would be my choice.

Plus, you can buy them together for £24


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

RussZS said:


> I'm going to get some too... we need bigpikle here!


Dont think you will see him tonight not if he has his Mars Vodka to drink.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

We can wait..... 

Does the antistatic properties help to make first not stick to the car?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Skyliner34 said:


> We can wait.....
> 
> Does the antistatic properties help to make first not stick to the car?


Should make the car cleaner for longer


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I go away for a few hours and suddenly there are even more FK1000 threads :lol:

FK1000 will be absolutely fine over 915. I used it over some week old 845 and its been perfect. I wouldnt use it over anything oily like RMG or #7 etc, or you will get into big problems, but otherwise its quite friendly.

FK425 is awesome and has been rated here as excellent by those that have had it for ages. Its uber slick and adds a decent gloss. Z-8 adds a good bit of gloss as well if you want a super QD sort of product, but as the protection is so good anyway, as Russ says it might not be worth it. Z-8 will outlast the 425 though, as that wont make the next weekly wash in my experience.

Optimum OID is completely different stuff from FK stuff, but the OID has anti-static and small amounts of protection and is as highly rated as 425 by most that have it in the US - not got it yet but will be my next QD purchase. Its available as a concentrate as well making it cost effective, but used too strong and it appears to have a slight risk of streaking.

I tried testing the anti-static properties of 425, and while the newly waxed car in the garage was amazingly free of dust the next morning, it doesnt seem to stop dirt accumulating on paintwork during driving. I think it just disperses the static build up that can occur when buffing waxes or QDs....
I also have the Optimum Car Wax, which is cracking stuff :thumb: VERY slick and nice wet finish, slightly different in looks to Z-8's glassy look - contains wax, sealant and UV inhibitors. I did a review in the summer so will search it out  It is a true LSP though with decent durability (they claim up to 5 months!) although I suspect it is more like 4-6 weeks TBH in UK conditions...I used it last weekend as a quick top up over my FK1000-Pink Wax on the Saab and it was damn impressive to use and in looks. Beading is irregular though, so if tight round wax beads is your thing then dont bother 

I am going to try an Opti Seal - OCW detail next year, and keep it topped weekly with OID and OCW every month or so....


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanks bigpike, which gives best gloss, Z8 or 425?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Skyliner34 said:


> Thanks bigpike, which gives best gloss, Z8 or 425?


in the eye of the beholder....

425 is slicker and adds what I would describe as a 'smooth gloss' ramping up the general shine. Problem is the short term nature of it...

Z-8 has that unmistakable 'glass-like' look on the paint, and of course it lasts around much longer - some say it will bead for 4 weeks!

I think both have their place but if you could only have 1, and didnt have a true QD then I'd go for 425, as its much more versatile, drying aid, spritz a polishing pad before use etc. But if you have QDs and are looking for the extra 'super product' then Z-8 (or Red Mist for the cheaper Dodo alternative ) should be what you grab IMHO. I would also seriously consider OCW though as well. Its also got a wetter glossier look, without that Zaino glassy look, but as it lasts so well, can be used on its own for a wash & wax job, and is much cheaper, then it is a serious player as well....

Too many options, so it comes down to exactly how you like to use a product. Cant go wrong with all 3 TBH :lol:


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

OID is awsome and gives IMHO the best bang for the buck, if you buy it in concentrate.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Porta said:


> OID is awsome and gives IMHO the best bang for the buck, if you buy it in concentrate.


+1 
its a bit of a bargain :thumb:


----------



## nismohks (Nov 9, 2008)

after buffing off FK1000P do you have to wait a while before using the 425 or can u use it straight away ?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Just apply it like anyother Qd. Spray wipe and then buff.
Gordon.


----------



## nismohks (Nov 9, 2008)

I mean do you have to wait for the 1000P to cure a bit longer or can u spray on the 425 straight after u buff off the 1000P.
Thanks


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

nismohks said:


> after buffing off FK1000P do you have to wait a while before using the 425 or can u use it straight away ?


if you need it then use it immediately....


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

I reckon the 425 lasts me between my weekly washes. If I wash and dry the car but don't re-apply 425, I notice a slight loss of shine (I have a good few layers of Z2 topped with 3 layers of FK1000p for winter).

I like Z8 but I didn't find that it lasted more than a few weeks. I now prefer to apply 425 everytime I wash and dry the car and keep that just waxed look at minimum price and hassle. It is very easy to use and leaves a great slick finish and Z8 equalling shine.

If you leave your car several weeks between washes or don't want to apply a QD every wash then probably Z8 is a better bet. However, if you can spare an extra 5 minutes at the end of a wash to apply 425, it gives you a better looking car in my opinion. I can't speak for the Optimum since I haven't tried it.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I agree John - FK425 is a most impressive product.

There is a thread on autopia by Bence showing it's anti statoc properties on a TV - very impressive indeed.

I think I might get some 'Pink Wax' to layer with 1000P - it's supposed to add to it's depth considerably, and is arguably even more durable! Then top with FK425 to introduce the anti static element to the finish.

I'm very impressed by these products so far, I can't believe it's taken me so long to discover them.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Russ you and I should buy the sample kit fron Alex lol


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Russ you and I should buy the sample kit fron Alex lol


Yeah, I think I might. He sells it for £18 on eBay without 1000P, so I might go for that


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Iam going to get another coat on it the sheeting and beading from it is amazing


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

RussZS said:


> Yeah, I think I might. He sells it for £18 on eBay without 1000P, so I might go for that


It's now updated with the 1000P sample tin as per the main site 
(pic will be updated Monday).


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Russ you and I should buy the sample kit fron Alex lol


worth a punt guys IMHO - the shampoo 118SC is very good, the little bottle of 425 is a great taster, and the 108 Top Kote is a pretty good tyre product. Make sure you get the one with the Pink Wax if you can, as that makes a decent topper for the FK1000. Once we get a decent day I'm going to put it on the Audi and see how it does on darker colours...


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Iam going to get another coat on it the sheeting and beading from it is amazing


Is that 1000P youre talking about?



RussZS said:


> Yeah, I think I might. He sells it for £18 on eBay without 1000P, so I might go for that


You got a link?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

As above, he's changed it now, but for £20 you get FK1000P too.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/FINISH-KARE-9...14&_trkparms=72:1301|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I really want to try the FK215 cleanser too - sounds really good.

Also, where does 303 Hand Glaze fit in?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

FK215 cleanser first 303 Hand Glaze then FK1000P I would imagine


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

215 is more than enough for prep. Just try it with different grades of foams...

303 is the Foam Pad Glaze, 1/300 is the New Car/Hand Glaze. Former has a light abrasive package, the latter not. Also, the 1/300 cures to a remarkable slickness, so it is worth to monitor its behaviour alone.


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Sorry to muscle in on this thread but I have a question too: I have a car that probably should be clayed but daren't risk it. What FK products will help me acheive a similar result?


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Beeste said:


> Sorry to muscle in on this thread but I have a question too: I have a car that probably should be clayed but daren't risk it. What FK products will help me acheive a similar result?


FK's Decon system.

Why are you afraid of claying?


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

tdekany said:


> FK's Decon system.
> 
> Why are you afraid of claying?


Thanks for that. I don't like claying, because it can and does mar the paint and I don't have access to a PC or rotary to clean up the mess. I've never really been a great fan of claying tbh. It can do more harm than good despite ones best efforts at keeping it lubed and at the right temperature.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Beeste said:


> Thanks for that. I don't like claying, because it can and does mar the paint and I don't have access to a PC or rotary to clean up the mess. I've never really been a great fan of claying tbh. It can do more harm than good despite ones best efforts at keeping it lubed and at the right temperature.


I 'm not a fan of claying either (considering I have a rotary and use a drying blade) I agree with Beeste but it's each to their own :thumb:


----------



## blucpe (Jun 21, 2007)

i just did my car with fk1000, love the stuff, but i prepped the foam aplicator with aqua wax and spritzt it on the panels before applying 1000. it came out really slick and glossy give it a try i don't think you'll be disappointed. it also helps it spread more ev enly and thinner.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

blucpe said:


> i just did my car with fk1000, love the stuff, but i prepped the foam aplicator with aqua wax and spritzt it on the panels before applying 1000. it came out really slick and glossy give it a try i don't think you'll be disappointed. it also helps it spread more ev enly and thinner.


The finish will get even better as the sealant cures over the next 24-48 hours.

I just love this stuff!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

RussZS said:


> The finish will get even better as the sealant cures over the next 24-48 hours.
> 
> I just love this stuff!


is it time for me to say 'told you so...' yet


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> is it time for me to say 'told you so...' yet


Most definitely. I am seriously contemplating having an LSP clearout - I don't see why I need these other waxes - this literally does it all, especially if I order 'pink wax' too.

Do you have anything else in the range Damon? I'm ordering near £100's worth


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Most definitely. I am seriously contemplating having an LSP clearout - I don't see why I need these other waxes - this literally does it all, especially if I order 'pink wax' too.
> 
> Do you have anything else in the range Damon? I'm ordering near £100's worth


Same here apart from my Zaino


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

RussZS said:


> * I am seriously contemplating having an LSP clearout *- I don't see why I need these other waxes - this literally does it all, especially if I order 'pink wax' too.


I contemplate that about once a week :lol:

Never happens though


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

I have my order nearly complete also.
I am glad you told us Mr P. But my wallets not. :lol:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Almost forgot but there are some pics of my car on the Serious Perfomance site from earlier this year when I first used the Finish Kare range.

I used the 2180 then 1000P and topped it with two layers of the 2685 pink wax 

http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Gallery,48.html


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

IanG said:


> Almost forgot but there are some pics of my car on the Serious Perfomance site from earlier this year when I first used the Finish Kare range.
> 
> I used the 2180 then 1000P and topped it with two layers of the 2685 pink wax
> 
> http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Gallery,48.html


That looks incredible - was it machine polished?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

IanG said:


> Almost forgot but there are some pics of my car on the Serious Perfomance site from earlier this year when I first used the Finish Kare range.
> 
> I used the 2180 then 1000P and topped it with two layers of the 2685 pink wax
> 
> http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Gallery,48.html


wow - that looks amazing :thumb:

very glassy look


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

No I'd only had the car three days when it was done and the paintwork was pretty good did it all by hand as hadn't bought a G220 at that time. 

And I'm not the best photographer either they were just point and shoot with my camera.

I've just washed it today and put a layer of Pink Wax on top of the 1000P gives it a nice wet look


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Which shampoo do you use?


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

At the moment I'm using some stuff I bought from Auto Rae Chem earlier in the year it's called Shine on Shampoo wasn't that expensive.

Was still finding my feet with products at the time others might have a different experience of it?

Seems to work fine for me though:thumb:


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

I've still got my tin to use, really impresed on reviews about FK #1000P and FK Pink Wax #2865, also got the ph neutral FK shampoo to use, think i'll raid Alex again for more FK Products will apply it to my old mans car when the weathers abit warmer and the collinite is near it's end on his car as it's wearing two coats i think.


----------



## cymro (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi, I am now also a huge fan of 1000P , I had mine delivered last week and couldn't wait to try it out, due to the great reviews.
Previously I had been using Victoria Wax Concours which I found easy to use , but this 1000P stuff is simply amazing . 
It seems the longer you keep it on the easier it is to remove . I applied it to the whole car using a foam applicator which only took about 30 mins and then buffed off without any problems at all .
Here's a couple of very amateur pics I took


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

cymro said:


> Hi, I am now also a huge fan of 1000P , I had mine delivered last week and couldn't wait to try it out, due to the great reviews.
> Previously I had been using Victoria Wax Concours which I found easy to use , but this 1000P stuff is simply amazing .
> It seems the longer you keep it on the easier it is to remove . I applied it to the whole car using a foam applicator which only took about 30 mins and then buffed off without any problems at all .
> Here's a couple of very amateur pics I took


Nice finish there :thumb:


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

cymro said:


> Hi, I am now also a huge fan of 1000P , I had mine delivered last week and couldn't wait to try it out, due to the great reviews.
> Previously I had been using Victoria Wax Concours which I found easy to use , but this 1000P stuff is simply amazing .
> It seems the longer you keep it on the easier it is to remove . I applied it to the whole car using a foam applicator which only took about 30 mins and then buffed off without any problems at all .
> Here's a couple of very amateur pics I took


Nice finish and motor, looks just like mine


----------

